# sound card power consumption



## lucas123 (Apr 16, 2008)

just wondered how much power a a xi-fi xtreme gamer sound card uses cause my dell dimension 5000 only has a 305 watt PSU and i also want to put a 7900gs card in aswell but heard you cant change the PSU so wanted to see if the PSU can handle it


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 16, 2008)

A PSU calculator said a Sound blaster with a front bay would take up about 12 watts.  I'm not sure how this would compare to the xtreme gamer, but I suspect the different with or without it would be minuscule.  I'd worry more about it handling the 7900gs; with or without the sound card...


----------

